# cross-border partnership



## camelia81

Bună ziua,

Cum s-ar traduce in limba română fraza:
"The goal is to establish cross-border partnerships between SMEs and their strategic partners"
Traducerea pe care am găsit-o pe forum, "transfrontalier" nu mi se pare ca sună bine in acest context.

Mulţumesc.


----------



## farscape

"Transfrontalier" e un calc din... franceză. "Parteneriate care traversează granițele" parcă sună ceva mai bine, nu găsești? 

f.


----------



## camelia81

Căutam ceva mai formal şi mai pe scurt..


----------



## farscape

Parteneriat inter-țări - formal, scurt și folosit în românește 

f.


----------

